# 1st Grow W/ Real Strain(bubblelicious-nirvana)



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

so im @ 4.5 wks flower w/ my "learners" bagseed grow. have learned a great deal of do's & don'ts. need input if this game plan sounds like it should be a producer.

*VEG. SETUP*
10 bubblelicious seeds
30h,30w,48l tent lined w/ mylar
4-32w cool white floro tubes
2-4" fans placed @ opposite sides of tent
6" pots
*SOIL*
75% pro mix
25% perlite
1/2" pea gravel
1 tblsp dolmitic lime
1 tblsp blood meal
2 tsp bone meal
blood & bone meal will be mixed w/ little soil & layered @ bottom of pot
foliar feed kelp/cal mg
will veg. approximately 6 wks or until show sex. will keep 1 good male & flower in tent (warm white tubes)when move fem. to flower room. will (hopefully) be putting 5 fem. under a 3x3 scrog in 3 gallon pots.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

*FLOWER SETUP*
3w,4l,5h closet lined w/ mylar
scrubber>300cfm sound proofed blower>cool tube>exit closet
600w hps digital ballast

*SOIL*
75% pro mix
25% perlite
1" pea gravel
1/4 c dolomitic lime
1 cup kelp
3 tblsp blood meal
5 tblsp bone meal
2 tblsp terra-cycle (various castings, guano)
last 3 ingredents mixed w/ soil & layered on bottom of pot

*NUTES*
foliar feed kelp/cal mg
fox farm-open seasme,beastie bloomz,cha ching
following their instruction

is this soil & nutes for flower to "hot"?


----------



## Dubbaman (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like one hell of a game plan to me well thought out and prepared now all you need is a GJ on them and IMO id just do the whole grow in under the HPS your plants will thank you for it by the end with thicker bigger buds, faster growth too, and if you wanted some blue in the light while vegging just toss in those cool whites right on top of them 

** i also have seen that the bubbleicious is a white dominate strain and is sensitive to extra nuting, Ive read a lot of pages on it here on the site that this can happen with this strain in particular. I have some going now in my 30 seeds link 12/12 from seed grow about 4 weeks flower now, ive gone with half doses and so far so good.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

im using 600w hps currently & will be for bud on this grow as well. useing cool white for veg & warm white for flower of male. should i consider useing less blood & bone meal if any @ all? got me nervous now cause if you've seen my current grow i mistakenly added too muh lime in my flower soil & caused burn but they should pull out of it.​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 29, 2008)

yup..sounds like a grow journal in the makeing...How about some MJ Porn..we love pics...Keep M GREEN


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> yup..sounds like a grow journal in the makeing...How about some MJ Porn..we love pics...Keep M GREEN


will definately have a GJ goin once i get it goin. currently in 5 wk of bud. will post once seedlings take off. germin this weekend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2008)

Since your height in your flowering space is limited, I would use the flouros to veg, not the HPS.  The HPS during vegging will encourage stretching and you only have 5'.  There are advantages to using fluoros during vegging (I have a 400W MH that I do not even use anymore).  The lower electricity costs and the lower heat make fluoros a good choice for vegging IMO.  Keep the fluoros close to the top of your plants during veg and you can get thick lush plants with tight internode spacing.  Put these under a HPS for flowering and you will have your nice tight nuggs.  You will probably need more ventilation to keep your space cool when you go to the HPS.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 29, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Since your height in your flowering space is limited, I would use the flouros to veg, not the HPS. The HPS during vegging will encourage stretching and you only have 5'. There are advantages to using fluoros during vegging (I have a 400W MH that I do not even use anymore). The lower electricity costs and the lower heat make fluoros a good choice for vegging IMO. Keep the fluoros close to the top of your plants during veg and you can get thick lush plants with tight internode spacing. Put these under a HPS for flowering and you will have your nice tight nuggs. You will probably need more ventilation to keep your space cool when you go to the HPS.


currently flowering 6 fems in 3 gal pots in 3x4x5 area w/ hps starting veg of bubblelicious in tent 30w,30h,48long w/ cool floros not useing hps 4 flower & also will be scrog in flower area. please read thread from beginning. thanks not trying to be snotty. thanks for info will keep in mind.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2008)

What is your temps in the VEG tent?.....Do you exhaust?...Carbon scrubber?..just tryN to paint a PiCtUrE in my stoned head...Keep M GREEN


----------



## budpassion (May 30, 2008)

I grew some of that a while back very tasty strain lodded with trics,i was very happy with the outcome.Good Luck & Stay Safe!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> What is your temps in the VEG tent?.....Do you exhaust?...Carbon scrubber?..just tryN to paint a PiCtUrE in my stoned head...Keep M GREEN


still under construction & no ill exhaust being soooo small couple daily check ins  will give enough gas exchange. temps will be 74-78 w/ floros being on top of em. now my flower area is currently runnin 65* 45%rh @ night & 76* 35%rh @ day & yes vented w/ scrubber pics of flower room here @ bottom of posthttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25956


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2008)

Sounds like you've got everything under control. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've got everything under control. Good luck with your grow.


wuz up BBP seen some of your grows & nice job. you think everything w/ nutes & way being applied & mostly important amounts are good? just lil worried cause ran into probs w/ 1st bagseed grow, but now i believe i have a handle on it just still leary.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25956
just to show you why im leary but i believe if i put layer of ammendments toward bottom of pot plant will gradually ease on into it instead of just being thrown into a mess of nutes.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (May 30, 2008)

Are you only using fox farms, open seasme, beastie bloomz and cha ching? You also need Big bloom and tiger bloom...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2008)

Hello DFW. I've never layered my soil so I can't give good advice on layering. Looking at your mixes though I would say there isn't any need to layer. I never use blood and bone meal or perlite either(I know, i'm weird). The only ammendments I use are earthworm castings. I seriously doubt if your mixes are hot though. They sound good to me. How much potting mix are you making at once? The promix has plenty lime so you really shouldn't need that. I def wouldn't add a 1/4 cup if you're using promix but I mix in 3 gallon increments...maybe you're mixing bigger?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2008)

BBP thanks a ton i didnt know promix already contained lime. you really put my mind @ ease now NO MORE LIME!!! i also mix in 3 gal increments.

timmyjg6 yeah im only useing that tri pack, trying to use up ammendments that i alresdy have laying around b/4 buying other tri pack to accommodate seasme, bloomz, ching. figured w/ my outline for flower soil should work out good. give me your input. also why is it that on back of jar it gives you measurements 4 stand alone or mix w/ other like b.b & t.b. & have talked w/ other people that also just use tri pack that i have. im cornfused now please fill me in on why. thx


----------



## subcool (May 31, 2008)

layering works well in small areas. It helps when the plant has used up the available nutrients by week 4 of budding and allows them to finish without fading.
I will totally agree with Bombbud I dont grow any weed with worm castings and Perlite has no nutrient value it just takes up space maybe back off that some
Dont use the pea gravel again wasted space with no benefit to the plants.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 31, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hello DFW. I've never layered my soil so I can't give good advice on layering. Looking at your mixes though I would say there isn't any need to layer. I never use blood and bone meal or perlite either(I know, i'm weird). The only ammendments I use are earthworm castings. I seriously doubt if your mixes are hot though. They sound good to me. How much potting mix are you making at once? The promix has plenty lime so you really shouldn't need that. I def wouldn't add a 1/4 cup if you're using promix but I mix in 3 gallon increments...maybe you're mixing bigger?


BBP if you only ammend w/ w. castings, what do you use for nutes??? one last thing do you check ph on soil, water, or run off? inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## smokybear (May 31, 2008)

Sounds like you have everything under control. Do you have any pictures? We would love to see. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 31, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Sounds like you have everything under control. Do you have any pictures? We would love to see. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


not yet as this thread is to iron out any wrinkles in my game plan. im germin in couple days soon as i finish my veg tent & order f.f. grow big, big bloom, & tiger bloom. are u familiar w/ liquid & granular fox farm nutes? if so can i just use pro mix soil & just nutes & have a good grow? thanks


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 4, 2008)

well today in the midst of of watching my favorite hockey team @ minutes away from hopefully takin' stanley tonight & drinkin' some heine's i managed to finish my veg tent & electrical. also ordered f.f. big bloom, grow big, & tiger bloom to accompany my open seasme, beastie bloomz, & cha ching. here's some pics-tent is 30x30x48 long, housing 2-48" cool white floro's. its capable of vegging 32 plants @ a height of 20". still needs some tweaks sure of that ,but will do those as needed. also couple pics of smartest retarded dog (maximus-weimaraner). just got him home from vet after droppin' 16 hundo on his ***!!! he swallowed a rock, had surgery (20 staples) & $1600 later good as new. OH YEAH!!! Fleury had puck sat on it & put it in!!! 3-1 wings!! enough ranting. well a little more manage attach. doesn't seem to be working as of right now!:hitchair: :hitchair:

p.s. wings took stanley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 4, 2008)

hey mods wuz up w/ manage attachments??? ive resized & tried uploading 5 times & says im over allowed memory, what gives is it picasa 2 or the server??:hairpull: :rant: :confused2: :cry: :stoned: :doh: :shocked:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 4, 2008)

finally!!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Poor dog. He's a healthy boy. Nice, shiny coat.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 9, 2008)

well yes its officially started enuf plannin & s**t, 22 hrs after germin started 8 outta 10 beans (bubblelicious-nirvana) have cracked. wednesday gettin my nutes & were off to tha races.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 13, 2008)

well its friday da 13th & my grow is off. 9/10 seeds got planted. 10th was cracked but rotted. lil rocked rite now listenin to  king tubby rock tha neigh-shun. love the dub from tha late 60's. anyhow heres wuts up. 9/10 potted in 10% MG organic choice garden soil, 30% perlite, 60% spahgnum peat. 1/2 strength f.f. big bloom & a smidgen o' superthrive. each plant given 1.5oz (45mL) h2o mix.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just MO but id hold off the nutes for the next few weeks sprouts have all they need for the first 2 weeks carried with them in the hull of the seed, and then that MG mix has plenty in it for the first couple of months. Have you ever considered a 12/12 seed grow with your height restrictions,? it would take less time for the whole grow.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 14, 2008)

this tent is for veg only, currently flowering in a 3x4x5 foot high room w/ 600 hps & yeah thanks for info on nutes, kinda misleading on f.f. feeding chart.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 17, 2008)

well plants r 4 days old now. my temps r ambient air 78* & under light r 88* trying to get down by ducting off of my central air yesterday, but havent had chance to use cause starting last night we are getting a 7 day cold snap. had 9/10 but 1 must of been damaged in potting process so now down to 8 bubblelicious.


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Bubblicious..MmMM sounds so good.  That was the next one I was planning to grow.  NIce veg box.  
MG OC....yea hold off on those nutes for about 3-4 weeks.   MG usu is pre nuted, I wouldnt add till your plants tell you they need them.  Good thing you added perlite and spagh, that soil has lots of thick bark.  Good luck~!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 14, 2008)

:holysheep: well its been awhile & i had a mishap. a month ago took family on a canoeing trip, well wife thought (w/o confirming w/ me) it be a good idea to switch off central air while on trip. sounds good right, but lil did she know that i had ducted in a supply to my veg tent. well i came home 5 days later (temps outside consistantly high 80's) & well have 8 CRISPY plants. trimmed all dead matter & tried to leave 1/3 green if there was that much. well anyhow here i am almost 2 months later to proudly say that they are in full force & 6 out of 8 are FEMALE. MAD PROPS TO GREAT GENETICS FROM *NIRVANA SEEDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  heres some pics. as you can see lower part o fplant looks pretty weak but growth is coming in & i added 2 side lamps today to get those lower branches going. temps are staying no higher than 78*. wish my other grow would hurry up cause im going to scrog these. tallest plant is 12" & lowest is 8". scror screen is set @ 7" above pot when time comes. if need be ill shim screen & planning on suppercropping soon.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 15, 2008)

wow im lamb basted! ok wont let me upload sorry & im @ 600X 800


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 15, 2008)

P.S. just reviewing notes & i also transplanted to 100% pro mix bx w/ mycorise & the only time i have probs uploading pics is on this thread. probably cause grow was started on fri. 13th.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

Im also doing Bubblelicious from Nirvana.. I will be watching this grow..... Good Luck!:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 15, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Im also doing Bubblelicious from Nirvana.. I will be watching this grow..... Good Luck!:hubba:


whats ur stats


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

what do you mean stats?

I have 4 Bubblelicious almost two weeks old. I also have 4 Nortern Flame.

The Bubblelicious are working on their third set of leaves and looking pretty darn good.

Im vegging under a 400Watt MH and flowering under a 600 watt HPS.

Was using the 600 for Veg but they were stretching waaaaay too much.


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 15, 2008)

i had alot of problems trying to upload my pics too. AFTER you  export them using picasa, forget about them. Go back in through "my pics" and the picasa file will be there too, thats how i got mine to work.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 15, 2008)

here finally


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice dog pic and sweet setup.. Plants are growing crazy.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 15, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> what do you mean stats?
> 
> I have 4 Bubblelicious almost two weeks old. I also have 4 Nortern Flame.
> 
> ...


northern flame? who's the breeder? sounds good. you have a journal? if so through out a link if you would.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2008)

They look great! Good luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29631
Chronics Bubblelicious and Norther Flame Grow

Norther flame is from Secret Valley Seeds. Doc has em...

50/50 Indica/staiva

Hawaiin and Grapefruit
Thai and Norther Lights


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 2, 2008)

been a while! been busy nurturing ladies from a whirlwind roller coaster ride of deficencies & whatever else. well as you can see im going to have a flippen jungle. today marks first day of flip. well can i get some applause for the man who helped save my ladies & turned em into beasts! let me here it for the mvp MASSPRODUCER!!!!!!!! thanks alot to everyone else also! if you wanna know how ladies were reformed checkout mass p's coco bucket linkhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181

4 plants 22"
1 plant  19"
1 plant  16"

canopy is 9 square feet!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

:holysheep:  been awhile, been getting sucked into this & that. well as you can see they have snapped back from near death. now its almost time to meet death once again except this time im excited about it.:hubba:  also do most strains go through a growth spur about now in flower? i noticed on my bagseed it did, but that grow went 16 wks & one went 22 wks no joke and it was indica grown in same conditions i have now.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 12, 2008)

Lookin good dude. My Bubs are one week behind yours, your indoors look better that my outdoors....:holysheep:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 12, 2008)

thats funny i was just on ur thread & looking good your sceen is gunna b a jungle!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

lookin good.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 19, 2008)

thinking im chopping @ wk 9. trichs are about 5% amber. have been watering straight water w/ molasses everyother to every 2 days for a wk now. day after thanksgiving is goin to be a sticky mess! and this is why im thankful, along w/ this site & all my new faceless friends. thank you everyone!!!!! ill be up onto scrog coco grow hopefully no later than jan 1st. doing a cleaning & adding another fan just for light. well here you go hopefully ur drooling.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

Week 9 are when my Nirvana Bubblegum are ready. Looks to be a plentiful harvest. Keep it up!


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 19, 2008)

Your budz are hypnotizing.... 

I harvested my bubblegum outdoors at week 7.5. Ive got some under a scrog that are week one of flower. Ill let you know how the Bub scrogs when im done.:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2008)

awesome thanks. yeah it kinda sucks cause theryre going through their growth spurt & as u can see in pics its lit by mh cause hps burnt out so ill always wonder what if...


----------



## solarz (Nov 20, 2008)

DFW...can you not supplement with some cfls in the correct spectrum to help out a little?  I know it wont do much, but it could help.

but regardless...they are looking good.  I made the switch to the MassP coco buckets a week ago Friday.  They are looking good (besides the one plant i burned the mess out of) but i can tell that they haven't hit the reservoir...b/c if they explode the way yall have been saying...i haven't seen that yet. 

solarz


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks 4 input but theres no room to work & i plan on chopping 11/28-11/30. yeah you will def know when they hit res. are u in flower now? if so what wk?


----------



## solarz (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah i am in flower right now.  I'm just now coming up on week one, tomorrow.  I have been feeding them every day since i put them in the coco buckets and put them into flower.  I'm giving them about 1/2 gal a piece...but they usually start to run out with about 1/3 of 1/2 gal left (i hope that makes sense). I have feed them one feeding (1st feeding) of worm casting tea w/ liquid karma and molasses, and one feeding with fish emulsion w/ maxicorp kelp/seaweed.  But all of the other waterings have been straight H2O.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 30, 2008)

well this is it. for most part im very satisfied w/ results after all gone through. just keep thinking what yield would have been if they werent sooooo overcrowded! i harvested all 6 plants @ beg of wk 9. trichs 95% cloudy 5% amber. i found 2 phenos-1 w/ more dense buds w/ pink hues in bud & stinking like skunk bubble gum! 2 was light green fluffy citrus bubble gum smell. couldnt capture pink buds w/ camera, pisses me off. during trim session collected all fingerhash & made a marble 3/8" dia. through it in the bubbler & 2 choking hits later i was literally in another galaxy! gave it 2 a friend yesterday he took it 2 a party brought it back 2 me w/ still enough in it for a couple small sessions in it. said everyone was so high after 2-3 hits & these are veterns. well enough :ignore:. 

thanks for everyones help.

DFW


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice harvest


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 30, 2008)

i forgot to take pic of em hanging, but im hopeing for 5-6 zips. next grow all organic coco scrog-nirvana citral


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 30, 2008)

here they are...


----------



## KushmasterJ (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful harvest Doc, Its disappointing that mass p resigned about 2 hours after i started reading his post... i go to post a question and instead find that he's leaving... anyway looks to me like you've done an excellent job with this system and can pretty much consider me your apprentice come February when i start my next grow. Congrats on those beautiful buds and enjoy the smoke!:ccc:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 1, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang doc!!!!!!!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

very very nice....it looks like you'll hit 6 easily...i can only imagine the taste


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

tell ya what im laid off this week & well 2day i grabbed a bud thats only been hanging for 3 days. stuffed a popcorn in my bubbler ripped it 4 times & TKO. taste is phenomenal. smooth sweet taste, cant wait til full cure around x-mas.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

having NO weed like i do, i gotta say that is making me salivate...total drool..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 1, 2008)

hows ur situation w/ nieghbor & cops working out?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

i'm still in trouble but i'm still doin' my thing..about to start 3 new strains...WW,AI,PPP....i'm prolly gonna get probation...thats gonna suck as i'll prolly fail a pee test sooner or later ,but oh well, it'll all be behind me soon enough


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah been there done that. u gotta do what ya gotta do. i know back in the day i could get torqued same day as my drop or day after & was clean on weekly tests for 2 months. just a thought & no cleansers just plenty of water. have u grown ppp b/4 and if so were good yields? thinking for doing, but im wanting to find fattest densest strain & grow that. thinking big bud or ppp.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 3, 2008)

well this is it the dry wieght. 6.5 zips primo, 1 zip popcorn, 2.5-3 zips trim=6 plants 3' tall in 9sq ft x 4' high. CROWDED!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 3, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> well this is it the dry wieght. 6.5 zips primo, 1 zip popcorn, 2.5-3 zips trim=6 plants 3' tall in 9sq ft x 4' high. CROWDED!


told ya so 
i have NEVER grown a legitimate strain before...the first(soil) grow was bagseeds and i got 18 oz off 5 big plants..2 of the 5 were really potent and the cops got my 2nd grow, but i too am looking for heavy yielders with buds that spell fatness.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 3, 2008)

man, that stuff looks like it'll keep you warm this winter....great job...i can't wait to harvest again..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 3, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> man, that stuff looks like it'll keep you warm this winter....great job...i can't wait to harvest again..


 
yeah im hopeing it will last me a bit. need some down time to make adjustments to room & add a door @ end of basement stairs. realistically prob march cause goin to colorado in march for 3 wks. glad to go but sucks its cramping my style. oz a month til next harvest! oh ****!


----------

